# Your thoughts please



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm feeding my pup Wellness for small breeds (chicken) and EVO for small breeds (Beef). 2 to 1 = almost a full cup per day, sometimes he doesn't eat it all. Is having a mix of kibble for variety a good thing? Why do I feel like the beef is not a good choice even though it sounds the most appetizing? He does seem to enjoy that one.. thanks guys! Oh, he is about 9 pounds, give or take.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well for one thing that is WAY too much food for a chi I think. I would think around 1/2 cup total per day would be the MAXIMUM he would need, especially of premium foods. 

Beef is a fine choice, red meat has more vitamins and minerals than a light meat like chicken does.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I would stick to one or the other. If you aren't supposed to switch foods quickly it may be a bad idea to mix them. Also they have different amounts of everything in them so your chi may be getting too much of certain things. 

I personally think evo might be the better food. They don't sell it where I live so it's easier for me to do wellness core, but when I move I'll be switching. That being said my dogs only get 1/4 cup a day total. They are a good weight, but not under weight. For variety I add bones, treats, supplements etc. My one chi is has a hard time keeping weight on so she is the only one who gets a full cup. She went from 3 lbs to almost 5 lbs in about two weeks on 1 1/2 cups of food a day. Nine pounds is a heavy chi, but some are bigger and that weight may be fine, I'd ask your vet.

All just my opinion from my past experiance


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It's Ok to mix foods as long as it's worked up to.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

That's good to know! Thanks


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! All things to consider! Maybe I should just take a bite and see which one taste better haha, eww!


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

10.5 lbs says my scales


----------

